# Summer Junior fishing and fun competition- Winners announced



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The Sun is out and the weather is warming up so to kick of the Summer its time for the Second AKFF Juniors Kayak Fishing comp.

This comp is open to all AKFF junior members (or children of AKFF members) aged up to and including 16 years of age.
There we will be a boy and girl category with one prize pack per.

This is not about who gets the biggest fish but who can show the true enjoyment that fishing from a Kayak can be.
So get a photo of you enjoying a day on the water while soaking a bait, flicking a lure or just generally having Fishing Fun while out in the yak.

The winning entries will win a great selection of hard body and soft plastic lures.

Prize packs in no particular order


















*Competition start December 1 2009 until and ends midnight 31 March 2010. *
*Only Photos taken within this time period will be eligible*
Please make sure your digital camera's Time/Date is correct as photo embedded info may be checked ;-) 
Multiple entry's/upgrades allowed but only One prize pack per gender.

*To enter* - Please submit a photo in this thread. 
Photo must have been taken within the competition period, show the junior in a *kayak* fishing related situation *(kayak must be in shot)*.
The bigger the Smiles the better your chances .

*Information required:* 
Name/UserName of Angler:
Anglers Age:
Date of Photo taken:
Location:
Also some information about the day you would like to share.

OK, kids - good luck and get fishing!!!


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

when u say up to 16 does that include a 16 year old


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Yep  
(have modified the rules to reflect this ;-) )


----------



## Lawson (May 1, 2009)

Angler: Lawson
Age: 9
Trip: 22/12/09 
Location: Wellington Point QLD
Fish: 42cm Snapper caught at about 4:30am


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Braydn Crawford (no. 1 son of BIGKEV)
Anglers Age: 12 (13 in March)
Date of Photo taken: 24 January 2010
Location: Newport Waters canal estate Scarborough QLD
Also some information about the day you would like to share. Dad taught me how to fish for bream on plastics from the kayak that me and my brothers got for Christmas. This is the first fish that I have caught in the kayak. Dad kept 9 bream and I kept 2 but we caught heaps more.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Jackson Crawford (No. 2 son of BIGKEV)
Anglers Age: 10
Date of Photo taken: 23 January 2010
Location: Quuens Beach Scarborough 
Also some information about the day you would like to share. We went to Redcliffe and because it was calm we paddled to some of the reefy bits (Dad pulled me some of the way) We didn't catch anything but it was still fun.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler:James/proangler
Anglers Age:14
Date of Photo taken: 09/03/10
Location: Noosa, QLD
Fish: Spotted Mackerel 77cm
Also some information about the day you would like to share. Went fishing with dad and salticrak to Halls reef and ended up doing 15km all up. We all had a great time especially dad who caught a 20kg spanish.


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Name/UserName of Angler:Tom (tahch3)
Anglers Age:16
Date of Photo taken:23 March
Location:Redcliffe
This is my snapper. I rang mum and that night we had a family gathering for a feed of snapper :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well Summer has been and gone and now its time to wrap up the comp and appoint the winners  
With no young Ladies competing both prizes will be awarded to the Guy's ;-)

Prize pack 1 goes to Jackson 
Great Smile and good work to get Dad to do the Hard paddling 

Prize pack 2 goes to James
Great going in putting in the 15km round trip and still having the energy to put on the Smile 

So If both Prize winners can PM me a Postage Address the prizes will be sent your way ;-)


----------

